# Cartridge Collection set pics



## Huge29

Remington Ultra Mags:








6.5mm SAUM, 7mm SAUM, 300 SAUM. 7mm RUM, 300 RUM, 338 RUM and 375 RUM. Is this all of them???


----------



## Huge29

AR Platform cartridges, not 100% certain on these, is the whisper an AR??








5.45x39, 204 Ruger, .223 Rem (DEA tip), 6.5 Grendel, 6.8mm SPC, 300 Blackout, 300 Whisper, 30 AR, 7.62x39, 308 (glass piercing bullet), 450 Bushmaster, 458 Socom and the 50 Beowolf.


----------



## KineKilla

That's a tough call on the AR cartridges because you CAN get many calibers in an AR style rifle. I know someone with an AR type rifle that shoots .243 WIN.

I also do not see you having a 5.56x45 listed (although the .223 is pretty much identical).


----------



## Springville Shooter

If I could have a gun built around any of these cartridges it would be an ultra light custom model 7 in 6.5 Grendel.......that's right boys, a BOLT action.-----SS


----------



## Huge29

Just to keep the pics of sets together, already posted some of these on the other thread:
Winchester short mags, my personal favorites:








223 WSSM, 243 WSSM, 25 WSSM, 270 WSM, 7mm WSM, 300 WSM and 325 WSM.


----------



## Springville Shooter

So if there was a 6.5, should it be a WSM or a WSSM?-------SS


----------



## Huge29

Weatherby's-still missing the 375, 416 and 460 and apparently the 7mm-300 something or other...








240, 257, 270, 7mm (forgot to picture), 300, 30-378, 338-378 and 378. I need to update the pic to show the 224 and the 220.


----------



## Huge29

30 Cals; anyone want to take a stab at guessing which they are?








Some of them are the same cartridge, but something different.


----------



## Huge29

7mm's:








And they are 7mm STW (thanks to DallanC), 7mm RUM, 280 Rem, 280 Ackley Improved (Thanks to 
Springville Shooter), 7mm Weatherby Mag, 7mm Rem Mag, 7mm Dakota (Thanks to Springville Shooter), 7mm 
Mauser Chilean, 7mm Mauser, 284 Win, 7mm WSM, 7mm SAUM and 7-30 Waters.


----------



## 35whelen

Growing fast


----------



## gwailow

Huge29 said:


> Weatherby's-still missing the 375, 416 and 460 and apparently the 7mm-300 something or other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240, 257, 270, 7mm (forgot to picture), 300, 30-378, 338-378 and 378. I need to update the pic to show the 224 and the 220.


Missing the 340 WBY too. Cool collection though.


----------



## Huge29

gwailow said:


> I do now have a brass only (just need my buddy to seat a bullet for me) and added the two small ones, so I only need the 375 and the 416. The list evolves by the week it seams.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Do you have a 6.5x47?-----SS


----------



## Huge29

Springville Shooter said:


> Do you have a 6.5x47?-----SS


About 96 of them, I gave away from my full box that I got for my new build; just need to get it built now. Thanks for thinking of me man~!


----------

